# I think I found a barn! :D



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks awesome! You can't tell everything by a website, so I'm glad you're going to check it out for yourself.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it looks like a nice riding place, I am also glad you're checking it out.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! My mom said we might go out this weekend!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow its cheap!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

really??


----------



## Light Bright (Aug 28, 2008)

yep, my lessons are sixty five for an hour :] It looks nice, I hope it works out.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW thats a lot! lol Well I'm going out there next Sat so, I'm excited. I also asked people about it on another form and this girl, from my same area, goes to another stable. She said she's heard some bad stuff about the trainers, so I pmed her and I'm waiting to see what she says back. I emailed the barn and asked them what times the had lessons that sat, if any, cause I wanted to check them out. So I hope all goes well!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I just checked my messages on the other board after I tyed that last message and this is what she said.

"ummmmm... about the trainers, I don't want to spread rumors or anything, but they got their own barn because they always had complaints about the other stables and stuff like that (they always sued [sp, i suck at spelling] them). There really nice and all, there's just stuff that a lot of people at my barn have a problem with.

Sommertime Farms is like an hour away from ...... I actually live in ...... and it's already a long drive for me. There is no website because we just switched to this barn like a year or so ago (she didn't have her own before). She's really a really good trainer though."

Sommertime seems like a great place, but an hour is to much for me, espically since I don't have a car or job yet!


----------



## Light Bright (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't let her intimidate you on a barn. Get lots of opinions, you never know what happened or might have happened. She may have been involved with one but they had a falling out, but the trainer was still good. I'd definitely still try it out. Never take just one person's opinion on something so important, let yourself decide if the place is right or wrong. The worst that can happen is your down 40 bucks but you see some pretty horses.

honestly, the suing part sounds weird. Its pretty tough to sue someone as they normally make you sign liability.

Call too, you'll get a faster response :]


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea, I'm still going to check it out no matter what. It's the only place I can take lessons at that aren't an hour or so away. Here are some more opinions I found on the web.

~"I spent a couple months out there riding. At first I got a good vibe from the barn and the people were welcoming, but as time went on I grew frustrated with the way I was being treated as a client. The two trainers (the twins): lack knowledge about the equestrian industry, are extremely disorganized, and inconsistent. They canceled lessons more often then I actually got to ride. Don't let them fool you, the barn is new but far from attractive: dusty, dirty, windy, 100 yards from the noisy train track, and in a trailer-park. Although the barn selection in Tucson is small, shop around and don't waste your time with Doubletake."

~"Well, having spent a week having lessons from Jennie and being a qualified English riding instructor myself back in England I have no idea what the previous comments are on about, both the girls know there stuff and barns are fantastic, yes there is a train track about 200 yds away but all I ever saw was freight going about 10 miles an hour.Can't imagine a better place to learn nor a more knowledgable pair of trainers who do nothing but incourage you but do let you know what is wrong with your riding. I can only assume that the previous comments are from people who either are awe of the place and want to put it down or don't like what they have been told. So from someone who has been involed with horses as an owner and trainer for over 40 years and from a place where there is only English horse riding you cannot go far wrong and would board my horses here without any qualms what so ever, and to be trained by someone who just fell short of riding for the USA olympic team what more would you want, the facilites are top notch and the horses ar great so go see for yourself you wont be disapointed."

~"I am moving in next week and can't wait. I took two lessons already and had a gas. Great jumps and a perfect layout for the serious rider. Today was 106F, the barns were shady and cool and the soda machine is right next to my stall. Great job you girls. Way to go!!!"

~"they are great and always concerened about safety i recomend them highly. p.s.i've known them since i was a baby!"

So basically only one person had a problem. I mean not every barn is made for everyone. She's probably just someone who can't take criticism well! So I'm really excited to go check it out! I can't wait, and I'm gonna get lotsa pics!


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

i am so excited for you!! good luck and keep us updated girl!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

i sure will! I'm so excited for next weekend!!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, the barn looks great and spacious. Nice open arena to bake in AZ heat (yeah, I live in AZ too right now )

One thing I was wondering, maybe I just don't see it on the pictures, but do they have some pastures as well?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea I'm pretty sure! O think a little off from the barn! I'll see this weekend.

BTW: what part of AZ do you live in? You can PM me if you want!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres another one I'm going to look at!
http://www.ravenranch.com/index.html


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hope it goes well tomm!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'm so excited! I'll be sure and get lotsa pics!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I didn't get to go last Saturday, it flooded on the a road we had to take, so I''m going this Saturday! I'm going to meet with this trainer(there are 2 other trainers there, they have there own little stable). http://www.lazyecrescent.com/
I emailed her and she seemed really nice, she told me to call her tomorrow to finalize the visit. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

so...howd it go?


----------

